# Daily Routine



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

What is everyones daily routine for an average day with their GSD or puppy...just curious


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

wake up 7am take dog for a hour walk, come home shower etc. get ready for work, leave for work around 9am (take lexie with me) leave work in a couple of hours, stop at the park for a stroll (i do obedience while walking). go home feed dog, make dinner etc, and then have my son take her for a short walk before dark. Oh lets not forget the play time inbetween


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wake at 5:30, on the tracking field by 6, lay and run tracks, back home shortly after 7. Breakfast, then work (at home) one or two short play /training sessions in the morning, about 10 and noon, whenever Maggie wants me to play with her. 5-6 mile walk at 2pm, some training (fun stuff) sprinkled in. 
That's mon-Fri. 
Saturday, dog park at 7am, schutzhund from 9-11. 
Dog park in the evening. 
Sundays, beach or long canyon hiking (depends on weather), breakfast at dog friendly spot, dog park in the evening. 

Pretty much same schedule every week.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty uneventful compared to some people on this forum.
*Wake up when weegee wakes me up, usually around 10:30am. Take him outside. See if he is going back to bed. Usually not. Put food down for him. Sometimes he eats, sometimes he doesn't. Play time/tv time ( i watch tv while he plays. I throw a toy for him.)
* Noon- Everyone else wakes up. Daisy goes outside. Dakota and Ditto get their pills. Dakota eats. Dakota goes outside with Ditto. Weegee goes back outside. 
* Play time
* Walk time is anytime, usually between 3-5pm.
* Dogs go outside when they ask. 
* I clean the yard sometime during the day.
*Weegee naps after the walk unless we already napped (usually if we go for a walk later.)
* Midnight- Dakota and Ditto get pills, Dakota eats. Dakota and Daisy (or Ditto if she asks) go outside.

-Currently Daisy and Weegee are also getting pills (antibiotics)
- All day is play time or nap time, depending on what the dogs want. Basically, the dogs decide what we do (surprised?)
- Sometime, usually midnight, the girls + weegee get pumpkin and yogurt
- Ditto and Daisy are free fed. 
- Weegee eats at different hours everyday. Usually whenever he is sniffing around.
This is a loose schedule. It changes. The only thing that is firm is the pill time and Dakota's meals.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for everyones input I know I mentioned this in another thread but I work night shift...n I want a GSD but I am worried I wont have time for it...my routine is:
7am get home
8am-1ish sleep 
1ish to 730pm I get w/e I need to get done done
730pm to 9ish more sleep
11pm go to work
My schedule is VERY draining 

But I want GSD so bad n I dont know what to do...my gf lives with me n could let the dog out when every but I just want to make sure Im doing the right thing...but I was just curious about other GSD lovers schedule out there


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

K9123 said:


> Thanks for everyones input I know I mentioned this in another thread but I work night shift...n I want a GSD but I am worried I wont have time for it...my routine is:
> 7am get home
> 8am-1ish sleep
> 1ish to 730pm I get w/e I need to get done done
> ...


I think if you could fit a 45 min (for 6mo + puppy, less for younger) walk/exercise in after you get home at 7AM, then it might work. Your dog will have slept all night and be ecstatic to see you in the morning, so going straight to bed with no doggie time would not be very good. I'd also advise against doing any training in the morning ( immediately after you come home) as you will probably be tired from work and it can be easy to get frustrated and will have negative effects. 

Again training/play/one on one puppy time after you wake up will be important too. I think your puppy will be very happy to have you around all day (even if you're in bed for a lot of it) , also having someone there at night (gf), especially during the puppy phase will be great.
I don't see any problem as it looks like someone will be there almost all the time.

I'm sure you have researched all the other stuff about GSD's, and the commitment involved, so I assume you are ready for that.

Also, hook up with a good breeder, they should be able to select a puppy based on your needs. For example a more mellow puppy might be a better choice than a very active one.

Good luck!


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you every one has helped me out a lot


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

With masi.

The sun comes up, we're up, 
outside for potty break,
inside for breakfast
hour and 1/2 later, out for some play time with me and the aussies
When I don't work:
off to do errands whatever
couple hours at home
Dinner
out hiking/ classes/whatever is on the agenda

With her, lots of time spent, doing 'something', but on the days I work, less time doing outside activities which she's ok with


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

this is a cool thread. 

When Zeeva was a puppy I'd get up every hour of the night to take her out to pee. Then after a few days I'd take her out every two hours and then three and so on. Smokey (my husky) is a very rough playing fella so I had to keep her away from him until she could hold her own. I taught her to play fetch, sit, down, roll over, drop it, and leave it over the course of several months. I would take her for about a 15 minute walk in the morning and afternoon. hmmm...that's about all that i think is important!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Work Days:
Wake up @ 5am.
Take Rivers (8 months) out to go potty. 
Then back to bed while I get ready.
Boyfriend wakes up at 7:45ish and feeds Rivers and takes him to the park 
to run/play fetch (get as much energy out as possible). 
Rivers goes in the backyard from 8:30-noon (with large bones - nothing 
that would be a choking hazard, LOTS of water, dog house, a few 
toys).
I take my break from work and pick up Rivers.
We go to the park to play fetch.
Then lunch. And then I take Rivers back to work with me. (There is 
sometimes another GSD at work for him to play with, otherwise lots of 
coworkers for running and fetch and pets!).
Boyfriend picks Rivers up from my work around 4pm and takes him back to 
the park.
I get off at 6:30 and go home. Rivers and I work on training.
Then Bryan and I get time to do whatever. Rivers relaxes, chews on a 
bone or naps. 
Then dinner and a long family walk  
Then bed.

School days:
Rivers is home alone from 8:30am-noon. 
Then I come home and we work on training. If he does well then he gets 
rewarded with a couple hours at the dog park. 
Then home for lunch and a nap. 
Then off to grandma's (my mom) where he plays with her Boston Terrier, 
Andy, while I go back to class.
Then I pick him up/bring him home. 
We go on a family jog after dinner (or sometimes back to the dog park, 
depending on how we feel). 
Then Rivers dinner, night walk, and bed.

Days off (rare):
Try not to leave him home alone at all on the days off. He is our family!
(On days we are busy, he usually stays with grandma, or even more 
rare..doggy day care). 
We spend all day training, exercising, napping (of course), and playing. I LOVE family bonding 

- I realize not everyone has this much time or flexibility to spend so much time with their puppy (and some people think I'm crazy), but I love the amount of time I devote to my dog and it really shows in our bond. Such an incredible feeling. Even if you could not spend as much time with your GSD, the effort and quality of activities and time spent together makes all the difference.


----------

